# Air travel survival guide



## z107 (6 Mar 2010)

Travelling by air is getting more and more traumatic. Ryanair are now weighing all cabin baggage at Hahn airport, and putting cases into the sizer thing. So with this in mind,  I thought it might be a good idea to put together some kind of guide for air travel. Things will only continue to get worse.

1. Only use air travel as a last resort. Check to see if you can get there by rail. You can bring what you like on trains and there is no 'security'. Consider that if you get an overnight train, that it could work out cheaper when you factor in one night's accommodation. Train stations are also generally in the city centres or at least in convenient locations. Rail can work out cheaper, more convenient and less traumatic. It can often be quicker too.

2. Refuse to use the naked scanner things. They are an invasion of privacy and are quite simply undignified. The health impact is also questionable.

3. Replace liquids with solids. For example, bring a small bar of soap instead of bottles of shower gel. Many liquids and pastes have an equivalent solid that you can cut to your needs. Some airports are now also enforcing 1 litre liquids bags. You can't fit much in a one litre bag.

4. Buy the lightest luggage you can. For Ryanair the limit is 10kg and they are getting more and more strict about this.


Does anyone have any other tips?


----------



## Fiskar (6 Mar 2010)

Have to agreewith all your points and especially the body scanner ionising radiation. It is no pleasure flying anymore.

Would add the Ryan air case size to get on the flight as being 55Cm x 40 Cm x 20Cm.

Get there to the airport at least 90 mins beforehand, you need to allow time to clear security.


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Mar 2010)

When buying carry on luggage check the label for weight. Even the so called lightweight ones can weigh over 3 kg.

Never buy the one that allows for 25% expansion (most of them do) as the expansion bit weighs a lot, with the extra fabric + zips toggles etc and you can never use that extra 25% space as it would be over the required measurements

I sometimes bring my old comfy shoes for walking and don't bring them back. Gives me a little extra space to fit a small gift


----------



## Perplexed (7 Mar 2010)

Aer Lingus are gone every bit as strict with checking luggage.


----------



## bullworth (7 Mar 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> 2. Refuse to use the naked scanner things. They are an invasion of privacy and are quite simply undignified. The health impact is also questionable.



Will they allow you to fly if you refuse to use them ?

My girlfriend is a few weeks pregnant and when she got home to Poland her doctor had a fit when he heard she had walked through a scanner. It wasn't a naked scanner though but considering her doctors reaction it all makes me feel very uncomfortable. Is that a typical doctors reaction ?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (7 Mar 2010)

Black Sheep said:


> I sometimes bring my old comfy shoes for walking and don't bring them back. Gives me a little extra space to fit a small gift


 
Tell us where do you leave your old shoes 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/chewie007/3641123638/

http://littlebrownpen.blogspot.com/2010/02/left-behind.html


----------



## shesells (7 Mar 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> 1. Only use air travel as a last resort. Check to see if you can get there by rail. You can bring what you like on trains and there is no 'security'. Consider that if you get an overnight train, that it could work out cheaper when you factor in one night's accommodation. Train stations are also generally in the city centres or at least in convenient locations. Rail can work out cheaper, more convenient and less traumatic. It can often be quicker too.
> 
> 2. Refuse to use the naked scanner things. They are an invasion of privacy and are quite simply undignified. The health impact is also questionable.
> 
> ...



I actually disagree with almost everything you've posted. I would fly rather than get a train any day. Much more relaxing! It's all about mindset.

Scanners, you don't have a choice. I'd rather have everyone use them than not. Airports aren't the only place that have scanners anyway.

You say some airports are now enforcing the liquid rule. Well I should bloody well hope so. Rules is rules!

Light luggage only works if you're carrying on. For check in it's not strong enough to cope with repeated travel.

Your tips all seem to be based on the Ryanair experience. I get around that by not flying Ryanair! I stay loyal to an airline alliance and fly with them. No check in bags fee, allocated seats for free and free food and drink on board. It's a totally different world to the yellow pack travel offered by Ryanair.


----------



## minion (7 Mar 2010)

To increase luggage allowance.  Wear a jacket with HUGE pockets.
I have some jackets that have pockets nearly as big as a carry on bag.
And combat trousers with 20 pockets are a godsend.  Roll up your stuff into one bag for each pocket so its easier to put them through security.
Or you could just take off the trousers and put it through the scanner.


----------



## z107 (7 Mar 2010)

> I actually disagree with almost everything you've posted. I would fly rather than get a train any day. Much more relaxing! It's all about mindset.


Well of course you're free to disagree. My post wasn't meant as Gospel, and everyone's experience is going to be different.

If you can afford not to fly with Ryanair, well this thread is probably going to be pretty much irrelevant to you. (Until expensivejet goes bust )

We don't have a choice with scanners as long as everyone acts like sheep. Thankfully, there are some people objecting to going through these scanners to the extent of forfeiting their flight. If enough people do this, they'll have to re-think this strategy.

Anyway, this is going off topic.


----------



## shesells (7 Mar 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> If you can afford not to fly with Ryanair, well this thread is probably going to be pretty much irrelevant to you. (Until expensivejet goes bust )



But the post isn't entitled Ryanair survival guide, it's air travel survival guide?

And other airlines aren't necessarily more expensive either, I fly smart. Keep an eye out for specials and build up frequent flyer miles that get me even cheaper fares.


----------



## z107 (7 Mar 2010)

Yes, sorry shesells, you are of course quite correct.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (7 Mar 2010)

shesells said:


> Your tips all seem to be based on the Ryanair experience. I get around that by not flying Ryanair! I stay loyal to an airline alliance and fly with them. No check in bags fee, allocated seats for free and free food and drink on board. It's a totally different world to the yellow pack travel offered by Ryanair.


 
Yes, but I have flown to lots of wonderful destinations with Ryanair for €20 per head. I am not altogether convinced that staying loyal to any company is the best way to go. "Free food and drink" but higher priced flight tickets I suppose fools some of the people all of the time.


----------



## shesells (7 Mar 2010)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Yes, but I have flown to lots of wonderful destinations with Ryanair for €20 per head. I am not altogether convinced that staying loyal to any company is the best way to go. "Free food and drink" but higher priced flight tickets I suppose fools some of the people all of the time.



I'm not dissing Ryanair, they serve their purpose. I was objecting to a thread with a title that appears to be about all air travel, actually being about Ryanair for the most part.

I stay loyal to an Alliance not to a company, and it does pay off. Free food and drink does not fool me but if I can get that plus a checked bag and an allocated seat plus a main airport for pretty much the same money as Ryanair then I'm gonna do that.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Mar 2010)

I think it's a very interesting thread, but would one of the tips be - choose your airline carefully.

I have just come back from London on CityJet and yet again, it was a pleasure flying with them. None of your points apply to CityJet. But I would have put up with the hassle of Aer Lingus if it had been cheaper. It turned out to be the same price.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (8 Mar 2010)

+1 with Brendan and Shesells  .... Ryanair can be very useful if booked way in advance and/or flying to unusual destinations ... but at short notice on popular routes they can often be more expensive (certainly the case on Dublin-London)


----------



## justsally (8 Mar 2010)

Warning to any female travellers using Stansted Rail Station.    Do not enter the toilets without ensuring that there is security there or at least that some other people are using the toilets at the same time as you.      When coming back to Dublin via Stansted last October, for a connection with the 9.45pm flight I was the victim of what could have been a very serious assault.   Shortly after entering the toilet cubicle  I heard someone trying to open the door, attempting to unlatch the door and when this failed, body slamming the door, constantly trying to persuade me to open the door and at the same time pretending to leave.  Thankfully the door did not open.    There is no mobile signal from inside the toilets so my attempts to contact  anybody was fruitless.    The would be assailant was a tall guy, over 6ft tall.    Thank goodness my husband was waiting for me outside the toilets.   Had I been travelling alone I dread to think what might have happened. The would be assailant was going nowhere and I would not have been missed.   Nobody came into the toilets, nor was there any security check carried out.   After waiting for some time my husband asked the ticketing staff to check the toilets, but they suggested that I had probably gone to the check in gate.   Eventually after searching everywhere he persuaded a staff member to check the ladies toilets.   Boy was I relieved.   The culprit was caught, the police were called and statements taken.   He was kept in a cell overnight, fined £80 and send on his way. He apologised to the police, saying  he had been drunk.   Drunk or not, he terrified me,    * Now that bargain flights are often available, many people are travelling alone*.  It can be a very useful way for people to make short trips to family members.        All I can say is.....BE CAREFUL, BE VERY VERY CAREFUL.  One more for the survival guide.


----------



## Graham_07 (8 Mar 2010)

A tip a friend gave me. Empty/drink the remains of your water bottle before going through security. Take the empty bottle with you. Refill the bottle at any available water fountain but since the water might not be to "spring quality", drop in an orange vitamin tablet, which apparently gives a nice taste. Hey presto, cheap drink for the flight. .


----------



## Eithneangela (8 Mar 2010)

As regular air travellers (scattered children and grandchildren around the world) we always bring food, no matter how short the journey.  A tub of homemade tuna salad, with a nice big slab of already buttered brown roll, together with a cheese/ham/fruit - will get you to  your destination without breaking the bank either at the airport or aboard the flight.
Also from lots of experience, we only ever travel with hand baggage, even if going to the States for 3 weeks, or to a sun holiday spot for 2 weeks.  It's amazing how little you need to bring - buy toiletries wherever you're going - they weigh a lot. Also, wear a couple of layers, no matter what the season.


----------



## TwoWheels (8 Mar 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> A tip a friend gave me. Empty/drink the remains of your water bottle before going through security. Take the empty bottle with you. Refill the bottle at any available water fountain but since the water might not be to "spring quality", drop in an orange vitamin tablet, which apparently gives a nice taste. Hey presto, cheap drink for the flight. .


 
... Seriously ?


----------



## Graham_07 (8 Mar 2010)

TwoWheels said:


> ... Seriously ?


 
Her words, not mine, I can't say I have tried it .....yet.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (8 Mar 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> A tip a friend gave me. Empty/drink the remains of your water bottle before going through security. Take the empty bottle with you. Refill the bottle at any available water fountain but since the water might not be to "spring quality", drop in an orange vitamin tablet, which apparently gives a nice taste. Hey presto, cheap drink for the flight. .



It probably won't work as in theory security will confiscate the container.. I believe you're not supposed to bring containers that can hold over 100ml of liquid through even if they are empty.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (9 Mar 2010)

EvilDoctorK said:


> It probably won't work as in theory security will confiscate the container.. I believe you're not supposed to bring containers that can hold over 100ml of liquid through even if they are empty.


 
I have often brought my empty 500ml bottle through security at Dublin Airport and re-filled it at the water drinking fountain at Pier B in Dublin airport.


----------



## Mpsox (9 Mar 2010)

Re airport scanners, see below
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/manchester/8547416.stm

Personnally, I only use Ryanair for day trips, I don't like the hassle when it comes to bags and charges, I have found some of their staff extremly rude (bordering on offensive) and I have had too many banged down on the runway landings in Dublin for my liking

City jet are fantastic, if expensive, but City Airport is great as well, although not really suited for kids. I also love Air Canada. I'll always remember a few years ago missing a connection in Heathrow due to a security delay in Dublin, Air Canada rebooked me speedily at no extra charge. There was a stressed out women in the queue in front of me with a baby who'd pooped who had also missed her connection. Whilst one of the Air Canada staff rebooked the woman, her colleague changed the baby's nappy and they were so nice about everything. 

My tips, 
avoid getting a black cab at Luton airport, chances are the driver won't speak English. If you fly to East Midlands, don't go looking for the taxi rank, there isn't one, you'll have to queue for a mini cab

If you are flying Ryanair to Stansted, remember that the Stansted express train is very dear (ballpark €30 for a return), suddenly that cheap Ryanair flight to London mightn't look so cheap

Avoid Charles de Gaulle if at all possible, I detest the place


----------



## z107 (11 Mar 2010)

I also always use First Defence product, and hand sanitiser before a flight. A plane carrying 200 people may be riddled with various air-borne pathogens and disease.


----------



## Milly (11 Mar 2010)

Justsally - a cautionary tale indeed. Well done for keeping your head about you.


----------



## bullworth (12 Mar 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> I also always use First Defence product, and hand sanitiser before a flight. A plane carrying 200 people may be riddled with various air-borne pathogens and disease.



I once boarded a flight to Berlin feeling great. Towards the end of the flight I was in bits. I had caught a serious flu on the plane. I staggered through customs and could barely walk. The customs guy asked me if I had taken drugs. Then he realised I was very sick. My weekend was ruined. I went to my hotel and stayed in bed for 3 days. Anything you can do to protect yourself before a holiday is a good idea in my opinion.


----------



## Mpsox (12 Mar 2010)

bullworth said:


> I once boarded a flight to Berlin feeling great. Towards the end of the flight I was in bits. I had caught a serious flu on the plane. I staggered through customs and could barely walk. The customs guy asked me if I had taken drugs. Then he realised I was very sick. My weekend was ruined. I went to my hotel and stayed in bed for 3 days. Anything you can do to protect yourself before a holiday is a good idea in my opinion.


 
Similer thing happened me on a trip to Quebec, I spent the first 2 days in bed until I got some strength. No idea what the bug was but felt like I'd been kicked by a horse all over


----------



## ninsaga (12 Mar 2010)

Good & Funny article from Jeremy Clarkson regarding travel + other items. 

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/columnists/jeremy_clarkson/article7052392.ece


----------



## csirl (12 Mar 2010)

Think of a plane as being a the same as a bus, only it flies.

Airports are no hastle, you turn up, put your bags on the conveyor (if you have anything other than hand lugage), walk through a metal detector, show your ticket and get on the plane. No big deal. Dont understand what the fuss is about.


----------



## dohouch (12 Mar 2010)

EvilDoctorK said:


> It probably won't work as in theory security will confiscate the container.. I believe you're not supposed to bring containers that can hold over 100ml of liquid through even if they are empty.



Always bring an empty 750ml water bottle with me, one with the sports sliding top. And would like to recommend the water in the taps at Malaga airport, really good.


----------



## justsally (15 Mar 2010)

Milly said:


> Justsally - a cautionary tale indeed. Well done for keeping your head about you.




Thanks for your kind words of support Milly.


----------



## sunrock (15 Mar 2010)

Justsally...that was a bad experience all right. When I am in the male toilet cubicle , I am often disturbed by people checking the door or trying to open it.That said I do the same myself when all the cubicle doors are shut as sometimes the doors are locked and no one is inside.
Once in gatwick I had time on my hands and took advantage of an open shower room to have a shower as I was a bit worse for wear. 
As i am a budget traveller I am always watching the pennies. The best plan is to take food with you. Apples,bananas and sandwiches and cucumbers as well.I suppose refilling the 500ml bottle is a good idea if one could get a water fountain or one could use the washbasin.The hardest part for me is passing the time during the flight. I don`t really like to read or look out the window as it makes me dizzy.
In Stansted you don`t have to take the train...you can get the bus and you can buy the terravision bus tickets on the ryanair flight for euros 1 to1 .Also don`t eat the ryanair scratchcard no matter how hungry you are.You`d never know,it could be a winner.


----------



## justsally (16 Mar 2010)

sunrock said:


> Justsally...that was a bad experience all right. When I am in the male toilet cubicle , I am often disturbed by people checking the door or trying to open it.That said I do the same myself when all the cubicle doors are shut as sometimes the doors are locked and no one is inside.



Thanks for trying to re-assure me, sunrock.
I would probably do the same thing myself, in the ladies' toilets,i.e. check all cubicles doors,   sunrock.     However,  this *man* was in the *ladies'* toilets, where all cubicles except mine were vacant!.    He spent almost an hour trying to open the toilet cubicle, by body slamming it, tampering with the latch and continually trying  to persuade me to open the door "we go for drink"  was his mantra - not exactly normal or acceptable behaviour.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (16 Mar 2010)

dohouch said:


> Always bring an empty 750ml water bottle with me, one with the sports sliding top. And would like to recommend the water in the taps at Malaga airport, really good.



I stand corrected then ... I think at the height of the "war on toiletries" paranoia you weren't allowed to bring containers over 100ml through irrespective of whether they had liquid in them or not  ... but I guess it's been relaxed now or maybe I'm just making it all up


----------

